# Lamb clips



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

The original lamb clip!! And Pippin's version...

Sorry - I've been dying to do this since the lambing season started, so just indulge me LOL 

I've managed to restrain myself from posting ALL the Loaghtan lambs... but they're soooo cute!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And this is what they grow into...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wow! be grateful pippin is not going to grow horns like those. amazing!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Pippin looks just great!! I can't imagine where this field of lambs are that you can take such great pictures. Could this be near your home?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

No, checked her out for these...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Pippin looks just great!! I can't imagine where this field of lambs are that you can take such great pictures. Could this be near your home?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They're actually just near to where I work, but we've got regular white and black-faced lambs about 200 yards away from home too. You pretty much only have to walk 10 minutes from anywhere on the Island and you're in a field...

These ones are the native Manx breed of sheep and the lambs are sooo cute!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

SHEEEEEEEEEEEP! I love sheep!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Your Pippin is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

My dear old Mum (who died almost exactly 7 years ago at the age of 90) would have looked at those little lambkins, smacked her lips and and announced "mint sauce!". 

Of course yours may be more useful for their wool than their roasted legs! She liked nothing better than to have my Dad drive her over the North Yorkshire moors to see the new lambs.

My dh and I had gone to celebrate her 90th with her, my dad and my sisters and brother but she went into hospital on her birthday and died 3 weeks later. 

Each day I visited her and she would try and persuade me to take a day off and take Larry across the moors to Whitby, she wanted a full report on the state of the lambs and the fish and chips at "the good place - you know the one, Jan - not the one where all the coach outings go" So we went and she got so much pleasure hearing about it all when we went to see her next and had a hundred questions, so I think she had spent the day imagining herself along for the ride with us and it had made her happy.

Thanks Manxcat - for the lovely memories your pictures evoked.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

All i see is yarn! Since getting into knitting, whenever I see a field of sheep I just want to go catch some and sheer them. 

These are great pics. Love those horns, amazing! I'll never forget when this city born and raised girl was stopped on the road because I had to wait until a herd of sheep crossed it to get to a new pasture. I had never seen such a thing before. they were walking alongside of the road with their shepherds and then crossed in front of us, a road with a speed limit of 50mph!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Those are some scary looking horns in that last pic! Am I seeing 4 horns on it? But yeah the baby lambs are really cute! 
I think Pippin's version of a lamb clip is much nicer though!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pippin looks wonderful. And the sheep do too. What a beautiful place you live in. It sounds like heaven.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So glad you all enjoyed the pictures 

We're blessed to live in such a beautiful peaceful place - being an ex-city-girl I am constantly awed by the Island... of course I also curse the lack of shops, amenities and the problems with getting on and off! Spring is my favourite time here, with all the roadsides full of daffodils and primroses, lambs and calves in the fields... aah, it's lovely!


The Loaghton's go very well indeed with mint sauce... but it's also a speciality dish, quite pricey as not many go for slaughter. On the east coast there is a traditional woollen mill and you can buy scarves and such made from their wool, which is incredibly soft - and pricey! LOL. And yes, they have four horns, and are a rare primitive breed... just like a lot of the Islanders... *cough*...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you send a couple (or more) here? 
I have names picked out for wooly lawnmowers. I need two so I can have Briggs and Stratton. 

I really, really need some sheep. 

I promise to love and spoil them. And put pretty bows in their 'hair' and feed them treats... 

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

What a nice thread. We have plenty of sheep here too althogh just the normal kind. 

I grew up watching M*A*S*H with my mom and always think of Radar and his spam lamb.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG!! They are so cute! I love that breed too. One of my favorite shows on YouTube is Lambing Live! I loved that show so much I wish they would do more  I miss it so much. They had this breed on at least one time I believe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never seen a lamb/sheep with four horns... They are beautiful... I just want to pet them and feed them... I have never had lamb, now I am wondering about it... that might have to be what we have at Easter. Anyone have a good recipe? What would you serve along with it? 

Editing because I totally forgot to say how awesome this pictures are and how cute Pippin is!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have never seen a lamb/sheep with four horns... They are beautiful... I just want to pet them and feed them... I have never had lamb, now I am wondering about it... that might have to be what we have at Easter. Anyone have a good recipe? What would you serve along with it?
> 
> Editing because I totally forgot to say how awesome this pictures are and how cute Pippin is!


Lol - roast leg of lamb! Seasoned with rosemary and served with baby potatoes, honey glazed parsnips, carrots and peas, lamb gravy and LOTS of mint jelly!! Mmmmm!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Pippin looks adorable as always!!! And those are really cool looking horns!!

But this thread made me think of something .... Something weird..... 

Could there be a scarf made of poodle wool???!!

Is it even feasible?!!! 

(did u hear my chin hit the floor?! LOL)

Ha!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Could there be a scarf made of poodle wool???!!
> 
> Is it even feasible?!!!


Of course there could, and not just poodle hair....... 

I know of some one collecting the hair of their dog when they brushed out undercoat (GSD) and had some one make it into a thread then they knitted a jumper out of it. 

Nice memory to have once your dogs are gone.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Creepy!! Gross... 


EDIT: I guess I could save the hair for DNA. Maybe clone them one day...


EDIT2: I actually remember now... Seeing something on TV about a lady making sweaters of human hair .. Yikes!!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Creepy!! Gross...


don't see why.....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes it is... No it isn't... Yes it is... No it isn't... Are u really going to start this again??

Someone please tell me how to put her on my ignore list? I'm using the iPhone app and can't figure out how.. 

I'm so done with this ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

What *IS* your problem?? 

Start what "again"? I never started anything in the first place EVER!! 

I only commented that I don't see why it would be a "_Creepy!! Gross... "_

Maybe instead of aggressively "jumping my throat" for no reason you could explain why you feel that way?? 

I don't see why a jumper made of some one's dog's hair is creepy... especially that you were the one to ask the question to use dog's wool to make items of clothing in the first place....... lol... now why did you ask it again when you find it creepy?? 

Everyone deals with loss differently, some one keeps the ashes of their dead animals in their home, others try to make a memorial, others want to have a jumper to keep them close always...... what's wrong with that?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Pippin looks adorable as always!!! And those are really cool looking horns!!
> 
> But this thread made me think of something .... Something weird.....
> 
> ...



Of course! I sent in Carmel's hair and turned it into yarn. I only had like an ounce so there was not enough for a scarf but I made a bracelet out of some of it. I will have to see if I can find it and take a picture to show you. 
As for the other thing I think you will have to get on your computer and do it or you can PM a moderator. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So, THAT's why they call them lamb clips....oooooohhhhhh!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tryin said:


> I'll never forget when this city born and raised girl was stopped on the road because I had to wait until a herd of sheep crossed it to get to a new pasture.


Happens to me nearly everyday....


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, you guys, these sheep crossings are sooooo....awesome! I can't believe this happens to you all the time!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I couldn't resist posting this....:sheep::dog:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Of course! I sent in Carmel's hair and turned it into yarn. I only had like an ounce so there was not enough for a scarf but I made a bracelet out of some of it. I will have to see if I can find it and take a picture to show you.
> As for the other thing I think you will have to get on your computer and do it or you can PM a moderator.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That is so cool!!!! I have to see it  please post a picture! I don't think poodle hair is gross (of course  )

But I couldn't imagine wearing a sweater made of a Labrador's hair ! (It reminds me of my friend's car, her backseat is 50% Labrador hair, 50% seat-fabric, The hair is "intrinsic" into the fibers of the seat)

But anyways... poodles are a whole different thing! I love rubbing my face on their soft-wool-like-hair  that's why I asked...The thought of making a scarf crossed my mind for the first time and and it was like "wow!!! How cool is that??!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

It would be interesting for those of us with allergies! I can't wear sheep wool next to my skin, but I cuddle up with the poodles all the time... I wonder if their wool would still be hypo-allergenic once it had been knitted up???

Hmmmm... maybe time for a trim Pippin??!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> It would be interesting for those of us with allergies! I can't wear sheep wool next to my skin, but I cuddle up with the poodles all the time... I wonder if their wool would still be hypo-allergenic once it had been knitted up???
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... maybe time for a trim Pippin??!!!



Wool makes me itch too!!
This is sounding more and more plausible ... every time I come back to this thread! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

